# Certina D S 3 Limited Edition



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This arrived at lunch time









Certina DS3 Limited Edition Re-issue ) #640/1888.

Sapphire crystal, 1000m water resistant, helium valve, 44mm ex-crown, rubber band and steel bracelet.

The finish is superb, as good if not better than many more prestigious marques. The hands are hard to photograph as they are highly polished, and look a lot better in real life.

Very pleased










rubber my pic, steel sellers pic


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice ,wouldnt mind owning that







,certina are very underated imo ,atm i only have an older DS2.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Aggggggggggg! You sod!

Superb watch - you git


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Well done John! These are superbly made watches and a fantastic deal on the NOS/second hand market. The bracelet is possibly the most solid I've ever experienced. Do you like the rubber better John?

My only niggles are the smallish crown and that I wish they had stuck with the vintage DS-2/DS-3 hands (widely used though they are).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great John









Just an observation...Is there a reason you get in lots of new watches seemingly in one go or am I imagining it?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Well done John! These are superbly made watches and a fantastic deal on the NOS/second hand market. The bracelet is possibly the most solid I've ever experienced. Do you like the rubber better John?
> 
> My only niggles are the smallish crown and that I wish they had stuck with the vintage DS-2/DS-3 hands (widely used though they are).


Colin the watch looks good on rubber ... but I do prefer the bracelet. They are not so cheap now second hand .... but nowhere near the cost of a similar specification 1000m.

I agree about the crown .... another 1 or 2mm would have been better. I have mixed feelings about the hands, they make the watch dressier than the original DS2/3 hands but they are rather odd especially the hour hand .... they look really good in daylight but not as good in subdued light. I have seen a couple of DS3's with aftermarket (Yao?) hands but I think I will stick with the originals.

Now I have all these dive watches I am going to have to try diving ... I feel a bit of a fraud









I have years of experience of SCBA including oxygen re-breathers ..... smoke, chemicals and mine gasses I don't mind .... but water
















It's for FISH


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Do it John!!

Its another world down there....Better than the one we have to live in anyway









Go on a 'try dive' course next time your abroad


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great looking watch Jon









I`ve liked them for sometime but not the price they seem to go for









BTW you`re right....



JoT said:


> I don't mind .... but water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ancient forefathers crawled out of the sea for a darned good reason









I`m not about to go back on their wishes now


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW you`re right....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A long, long, long time ago .................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Brilliant John


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

The Certina's very nice John, it looks an awful lot of watch, any idea what the total weight is with bracelet?

Richard


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mothman said:


> The Certina's very nice John, it looks an awful lot of watch, any idea what the total weight is with bracelet?
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard, its about 242g on the bracelet


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi John

Lovely looking watch, I do like the way the bezel meets the case...

...but I (only my 2cents) would do something with those hands. I think Jocke changed his for the DN type hands, that look cool, well if you like the plongeur type hands.

Anyway top class piece there.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

It almost looks better than an early Seamaster 300.









Almost.....









Well done John, that's a great looking watch.

For what it's worth, I think it looks better on the rubber strap.

VERY NICE....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice John but I don't like the hands I'm afraid, is there a reason behind the design esp that tiny dab of lume on the hours?


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 24, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Very nice John but I don't like the hands I'm afraid, is there a reason behind the design esp that tiny dab of lume on the hours?


The hours hand isn't really important to a SCUBA diver, dives are timed in minutes...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PG the dot of lume on the hour hand is actually a small arrow .... JJ I am no diver so I guess you are correct so I will leave the diving comments to the fish


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic John


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, it's time this came out. It's not something I do lightly, but I really think it's neccesary to help two of our fellow members.

Last week, I recieved a PM from John, telling me.....god this is hard.....that he had a sexual fetish involving Jason and me as mud skippers (naked mind you) gayly skipping all over his oiled torso, dressed as one the the bicycle taxi men of Bodaboda, while he plays some weird african music in the background, . Now, obviously I told John I'm a christian god fearing man and that I couldn't dress up as a mud skipper with a clear conscience. He told me Jason had already agread and was practicing his 'skipping' in a large puddle in his back garden.

Well, I wasn't going to tell anyone but I can see now that John is starting to 'act out' his fantasies.

John & Jason, everyone here supports you guys and will help you.  To start you on the way, here is a link that will sort you out:

www.NakedMudskippersAnnonymous.com

it's a registered charity and the people there can really help. Jason, pls stop sending me photos of yourself in the garden as a newt.

Good luck guys, were all here for you 

P.s. What watch is that your wearing in the photo Jase? It looks very like an 'aquamarine'


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Jason, pls stop sending me photos of yourself in the garden as a newt.


So after 3 weeks and 15 gig of photos, now you ask me to stop sending them


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Only 'cause the Mrs. has started asking me to 'dress up like big Jase'!


----------

